# EFI + Snorkel = Me confused



## BernardB (Jan 30, 2011)

I cannot afford a MSD at the moment but i plan on getting one some day.. ( acouple months) will i be ok to run a snorkel, Stock Exhaust without getting retuned?? everyone said yes befor.. now all im hearing is no's.. Im getting more and more confused.... :-(


----------



## 2domn8 (Dec 29, 2010)

My 2011 is snorkeled with stock muffler with no problems


----------



## bruterider27 (Apr 29, 2010)

I have snorkels hmf no programer and no problem


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

u will be jus fine to run a snorkle on the efi bike without a retune i dne it for a long time on my brute and have buddies that have as well. i even run a 3in snork wit jus a slip on pipe for a long time and never had a problem out of my bike.


----------



## countryboy61283 (Mar 20, 2010)

Youll be fine dude, wont throw it off to bad, wont even notice, I ran mine for 4 months with snorkels and stock exhaust and no problems,


----------



## BernardB (Jan 30, 2011)

great news.. thanks guys haha this topic was really starting 2 get 2 me..


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

You will be fine...it will just run a little rich is all.


----------



## Arki (Feb 11, 2010)

It'll be fine even with the 3'' center?


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Arki said:


> It'll be fine even with the 3'' center?


Are you asking if the the 3 inch will be fine? If so, yes. You really don't gain much of anything by doing the 3 inch if your using the factory intake hole. It just won't pull as hard for the air. IMO, I would just use the 3 inch rubber 90 off the air box and use 2 inch pipe cause the snorkels on the Brutes are short anyway. Lot less aggravating.


----------



## Arki (Feb 11, 2010)

Bootlegger said:


> Are you asking if the the 3 inch will be fine? If so, yes. You really don't gain much of anything by doing the 3 inch if your using the factory intake hole. It just won't pull as hard for the air. IMO, I would just use the 3 inch rubber 90 off the air box and use 2 inch pipe cause the snorkels on the Brutes are short anyway. Lot less aggravating.


 

Yup! Plan on snorkels and swamp series soon would really like to get away with out messing with fuel mixture.


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

Bootlegger said:


> Are you asking if the the 3 inch will be fine? If so, yes. You really don't gain much of anything by doing the 3 inch if your using the factory intake hole. It just won't pull as hard for the air. IMO, I would just use the 3 inch rubber 90 off the air box and use 2 inch pipe cause the snorkels on the Brutes are short anyway. Lot less aggravating.


boot im have to disagree on that cause when i did my 3in on mine it really made a difference wit jus the slip on pipe and then when i added the full big gun and the msd it was a whole different animal. i knw u knw ur stuff man nt say u dnt jus wanted to say what i have experienced first hand. IMO it does help.


----------



## ebs14 (Feb 16, 2011)

I was wondering what jets yall are running I have a 05 brute and I live in Mississippi. I'm working on snorkel right now and planning on buying exhaust and brain box this week(any suggestions welcome). Thanks


----------



## JD GREEN (Mar 11, 2010)

I just did the mimb snorks with the 3" center went for a ride on sunday in some deep snow and it ran clean imo maybe would be better with the other stuff but i'm happy with mine it is a bit more noise than stock but not bad.


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

bigblackbrute said:


> boot im have to disagree on that cause when i did my 3in on mine it really made a difference wit jus the slip on pipe and then when i added the full big gun and the msd it was a whole different animal. i knw u knw ur stuff man nt say u dnt jus wanted to say what i have experienced first hand. IMO it does help.


Oh no....lol. Thats cool man. That is what makes the world go around. :beerchug:

I have only messed with a few 3 inch ones and I couldn't tell much to any difference. The reason I say that is because if your using the Factory intake hole its the same size so the flow its going to be the same coming in cause only so much will come through that hole. Like I said though, the air will pull easier through the 3 inch snorkel though. As you know snorkels on the Brutes will make them pull harder for air and make the bikes run richer. So from i've seen on the carb and EFI one its really flowing about like stock cause the 3 inch the air if pulling easier. 

Now if you was to do dual 2 inch snorkels...use the OEM hole and drill an additional 2" hole in the air box...its leans it out. Get that bad boy tuned right and BAM! She'll make you think your riding your wife sister...LOL!


----------



## Beachcruiser (Feb 27, 2010)

Bootlegger said:


> She'll make you think your riding your wife sister...LOL!


............:haha:


----------



## oldmanbrute (Apr 15, 2009)

apparently you haven't seen my wife's sister.....:beat:


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

My experiences...
2" snorkels with stock exhaust = ok
2" snorkels with slip on exhaust = Runs lean needs optimizer to correct overheating
2" snorkels with full exhaust system = ok


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

Bootlegger said:


> Oh no....lol. Thats cool man. That is what makes the world go around. :beerchug:
> 
> I have only messed with a few 3 inch ones and I couldn't tell much to any difference. The reason I say that is because if your using the Factory intake hole its the same size so the flow its going to be the same coming in cause only so much will come through that hole. Like I said though, the air will pull easier through the 3 inch snorkel though. As you know snorkels on the Brutes will make them pull harder for air and make the bikes run richer. So from i've seen on the carb and EFI one its really flowing about like stock cause the 3 inch the air if pulling easier.
> 
> Now if you was to do dual 2 inch snorkels...use the OEM hole and drill an additional 2" hole in the air box...its leans it out. Get that bad boy tuned right and BAM! She'll make you think your riding your wife sister...LOL!


So you're saying that a three inch snorkel is MORE restrictive than the factory intake? brutes must have one heck of an intake. mine ran really really lean after i snorkeled with just a two inch.


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

greenkitty7 said:


> So you're saying that a three inch snorkel is MORE restrictive than the factory intake? brutes must have one heck of an intake. mine ran really really lean after i snorkeled with just a two inch.


Well its just about the same or close to it. The Brute factory intake is an oval shape and its about 2 inches wide and about 2.75 inches long..."those are close measurements, not exact" and sticks out 1.5- 2 inches, so it don't have to really pull much at all for air when its completely stock. When you have the 3 inch snorkel but don't change the factory intake hole, which that is what they are doing...the bike is having to pull those bends for air...which you wouldn't think it was much and which its not. When it pull harder it runs richer. The flow is not increased like it would be if someone had dual snorkels. See what I'm saying?


----------



## brute for mud (Jul 15, 2010)

so the 2 in restricts the air flow if i am correct and the 3 allows more then stock air flow is that right


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

The 2 inch really don't hurt it...you just have to jet or tune for it. The 3 inch is more like stock....atleast from the jetting I have done. The only way to really increase your air flow it to make the stock intake hole bigger or use it and add an additional 2 inch snorkel.


----------



## BernardB (Jan 30, 2011)

hahaha Now im back to square one... "The 2 inch really don't hurt it...you just have to jet or tune for it."..... Some one shoot me


----------



## skid (Jun 18, 2009)

gotta agree with greenkitty, mine runs lean with 2" snorkle.


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

BernardB said:


> hahaha Now im back to square one... "The 2 inch really don't hurt it...you just have to jet or tune for it."..... Some one shoot me


If you keeping your stock exhaust and use the 3 inch rubber 90 off the air box you'll be just fine...it will just be a tad bit rich but nothing will hurt. If you put a aftermarket exhaust I would suggest a Power Commander 3 or 5. I'll even email you a map for it. Honestly its not all that hard...your going to get a ton of opinions from folks...not trying to be a smart *** or know it all by any means. I have jetted a lot of brutes and also tune EFI's. When the fuel changes then you know what its doing by that. I'm sure you heard this from folks before..."if you add a new pipe and your fuel doesn't change...then the pipe was a waste of money" LOL! The only way to get your bike perfect and get all you can outta your mods is to have it tuned. Not a have to thing...but most want theirs tuned for piece of mind so they know its correct. Some maps are close...some are way off. 





skid said:


> gotta agree with greenkitty, mine runs lean with 2" snorkle.


An Arctic Cat is totally different than Brutes, If you have stock exhaust. It will be rich. Every bike is different....but out of 50 Brutes thats jetted never seen a lean one with stock exhaust. Now with your Big gun...yes that is very understandable. Not trying to argue or start a pissing match....just trying to help the guy and explain the difference in the snorkels. I got a friend with an 09 Brute 750...we are snorkeling it next weekend cause I will be gone to the race this weekend. I gotta tune it for him when we get done... I will check on the EFI's how its running with both 2 & 3 inch...I have a piece of 3 inch here...I will go buy the connectors I need to make the 3 inch stack. I don't think it will much off at all from stock...but the 2 inch I'm sure will be some and especially at WOT.


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

Does 3" flow more than 2"? 

Yes a small amount regardless of fact its 3" vs 2" because its the stock inlet that limits the intake

Will it be ok with snorks and stock pipe? 

Most of time, some bikes are different but all brutes I have seen have ran rich after snorks 

Does 3" flow more than stock?

No because the opening is the same at airbox and the length of pipe is longer, but it does pull cooler air which helps the motor

Is custom tuning necessary?

No but does let the bike run at optimum AF ratio. you would be surprised at the difference a correctly tuned bike vs a bike that is close


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

Does 3" flow more than 2"? 

Yes a small amount regardless of fact its 3" vs 2" because its the stock inlet that limits the intake

Will it be ok with snorks and stock pipe? 

Most of time, some bikes are different but all brutes I have seen have ran rich after snorks 

Does 3" flow more than stock?

No because the opening is the same at airbox and the length of pipe is longer, but it does pull cooler air which helps the motor

Is custom tuning necessary?

No but does let the bike run at optimum AF ratio. you would be surprised at the difference a correctly tuned bike vs a bike that is close


----------



## BernardB (Jan 30, 2011)

anyone Got a pic Of there street fittings they used?? Only street fittings i can find are threaded.. And also Atleast 1/2 inch all the way around smaller then the 3"inch 90 i have to fit it into?


----------



## jrfonte (Mar 9, 2010)

Not to start an argument or anything but my 10 750 runs really lean with a 3" snork and a modded stock can my header pipes glow bright cherry red at night. After I took it on the first ride at nite I haven't rode it since cause I don't want to burn any valves till I get an msd and throw some fuel to it to cool them headers down some.


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

I'd be willing to bet its lean because of the pipe mod rather than snorkle. JMO


----------



## jrfonte (Mar 9, 2010)

I did the pipe first and did the 3" later on. My 3" isn't like what everyone else has though it doesn't come out in front of the pod through the plastics. it just comes straight out the box and turns up and stops under the pod right in front of the airbox lid.


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

if popin thru the carbs is a lean condition then mine runs lean in stock form with a 2in snorkle


----------



## All i ride is Kawi (Dec 12, 2010)

Im thinking about snorkeling my brute should i just run 2'' or 3'' its all stock no programmer or exhaust


----------

